# To Pock or not to Pock, that is the question



## Fergafinish (Apr 14, 2008)

So I use usg topping, and Im happy w/ it except i seem to get alot of air bubbles. I try not to over mix, im not sure if maybe it just has something to do with my box settings being set to heavy... What is your opinion on soap, how much per 5 gal do you use, and what are the possible downsides to using it or No-Pock.

Thanx Fellas :icon_confused:


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

I would thin your mud down a little more and maybe mix a little longer depending on how long you are mixing already...


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Downside on using soap is it pisses off painters. Some paints don't stick to it. It tends to peel the paint.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

agree with cooper a little thinner,mix a little longer....i've also noticed fresher mud pocks less (less than a couple of months from manufacturing plant)


----------



## NH Drywall (May 27, 2008)

I like to use a little bit of soap- just a quick squirt or 2 (especially with all purpose muds) If it seems thick before you mix maybe a 3rd squirt. I also add the soap after mixing the water in. I find if you're using mid-weight 1 squirt and light-weight doesn't need any at all. (Due to the fact that mid and light weights replace water with an elastic agent)-- 
If you're going to use soap, use NON-ULTRA. The "ultra" agent which is typically used for breaking up and spreading grease from your dishes have a tendency to spread the mud rather than join it together and (why painters don't like it sometimes) the ULTRA- soaps will spread the paint on the joints causing an un-even finish! :whistling2:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

NH Drywall said:


> I like to use a little bit of soap- just a quick squirt or 2 (especially with all purpose muds) If it seems thick before you mix maybe a 3rd squirt. I also add the soap after mixing the water in. I find if you're using mid-weight 1 squirt and light-weight doesn't need any at all. (Due to the fact that mid and light weights replace water with an elastic agent)--
> If you're going to use soap, use NON-ULTRA. The "ultra" agent which is typically used for breaking up and spreading grease from your dishes have a tendency to spread the mud rather than join it together and (why painters don't like it sometimes) the ULTRA- soaps will spread the paint on the joints causing an un-even finish! :whistling2:



I wonder if this Ultra stuff will work on Mary Jane


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I always use a little lemon Joy. Haven't had any complaints.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

Fergafinish said:


> So I use usg topping, and Im happy w/ it except i seem to get alot of air bubbles. I try not to over mix, im not sure if maybe it just has something to do with my box settings being set to heavy... What is your opinion on soap, how much per 5 gal do you use, and what are the possible downsides to using it or No-Pock.
> 
> Thanx Fellas :icon_confused:


It is drywall, not plaster. The answer is always less mud tighter. Put your skim coat into the previous coat.

jdl


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a few guys on the crew try and use soap on a house they were doing, I didnt tell them not to. I knew once they did it one time, they wouldnt do it again, they had soar eyes after sanding b/c of the soap. I would say thin your mud down, what settings are you running on flats/butts?


----------

